# Popup, irgendwo steckt der Wurm in meinem Script



## Vincent (1. Nov 2004)

Hallo zusammen es ist mir peinlich das ich das jetzt frage aber, seiten programmieren ist nicht mein Ding. Aber ich brtauche es trotzdem,


```
<link href="style_file.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />

	<table width="100%" height="248" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
        <tr>
          <td height="30" class="headlinecornerleft">&</td>
          <td width="85%" class="headline Stil1">

				    <p class="Stil2">:: 3 D::</p>
	      </td>
          <td class="headlinecornerright">&</td>
        </tr>

        <tr>
          <td height="190" class="textfeldcornerleft">&</td>
          <td class="textfeld" width="85%"><div>
		  [url="popup/popup_spritze.htm"][img]archiv/tn_spritze.jpg[/img][/url][img]archiv/tn_template-v1.jpg[/img]

	        

		    </div>
							 
		    

&		      </p>
		    

&</p>
	      

&</p></td>
          <td class="textfeldcornerright">&</td>
        </tr>
 		
        <tr>
          <td height="26" class="footercornerleft">&</td>
          <td class="footermiddle" width="85%">
					
					<p class="copyright">& copyright 2004 by</p>
					
		  </td>  
          <td class="footercornerright">&</td>
        </tr>
    </table>
```


Ich möchte ein Popup Fenster öffnen, dies sollte aber ohne menubar, scrollbars, statusbar.
Könnt Ihr/oder jemand mir sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?
Ich danke Euch im voraus für das interesse meines Problems!

-Vincent


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (1. Nov 2004)

Falsches Forum ?


----------



## Roar (1. Nov 2004)

hmf http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Nov 2004)

*verschoben*


----------



## Heiko (8. Nov 2004)

Beim IE mit SP2 kannst du die Sachen, die du weghaben willst nicht mehr unterdrücken, die werden, soweit ich es weiß automatisch eingeblendet.


----------



## DP (8. Nov 2004)

Heiko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beim IE mit SP2 kannst du die Sachen, die du weghaben willst nicht mehr unterdrücken, die werden, soweit ich es weiß automatisch eingeblendet.



doch, geht


----------



## Heiko (8. Nov 2004)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Heiko hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt? Wie das?


----------

